# Windows 10 Mobile Prerelease Build 16212 WPAKs



## Empyreal96 (Sep 11, 2021)

Some here may have saw my old post with just MSM8974 cabs, here we have WPAKs for both "_16212.1000_rs_xbox_" and "_16212.1001_rs_iot_" branches!

*Don't expect some magical build, it's a very cool build to test, but not stable enough for Daily Driving. Also, this does NOT magically make WhatsApp work!

Files*:
• 10.0.16212.1000.rs_xbox.170531-1534.7z (4.7GB)
• 10.0.16212.1001.rs_iot.170531-1800.7z (4.7GB)

Download Links:








						9.52 GB folder on MEGA
					

2 files




					mega.nz
				





If you want a simple method of installing this build, please see the guides I have created here, this is _recommended._

There are several "Known Issues" with this build, make yourself familiar with them.



For those wanting to manually try, Enable Flight Signing > extract your device log cab > match 16212 cabs against the list of packages in "InstalledPackages.csv" > deploy from 14393 with 2nd June 2017 set as date..

Make sure to NOT flash:
- Microsoft.MICROSOFTPHONEFM.PlatformManifest.EFIESP.cab
- Microsoft.MICROSOFTPHONEFM.PlatformManifest.MainOS.cab
- Microsoft.MICROSOFTPHONEFM.PlatformManifest.UpdateOS.cab

Otherwise you will be stuck with a bootloop or other issues


----------



## hooooossamq (Sep 12, 2021)

what is the use of this update if it have all these bugs you told abut?? We all looking for fixing bugs in any new update


----------



## Empyreal96 (Sep 12, 2021)

hooooossamq said:


> what is the use of this update if it have all these bugs you told abut?? We all looking for fixing bugs in any new update

Click to collapse



I'm just sharing as it's a fun build to test, it's a prerelease build so it's for people wanting to test it.. it's not meant to be a new update for people, just a fun experiment 

But it does give a glimpse to what W10M would be like with CShell


----------



## cooldude20000 (Sep 18, 2021)

keep getting 
0x8024a110​


----------



## Empyreal96 (Nov 14, 2021)

cooldude20000 said:


> keep getting
> 0x8024a110​

Click to collapse



I've only just had time to check sorry! 
Did you still receive this error?


----------



## cooldude20000 (Nov 14, 2021)

y


Empyreal96 said:


> I've only just had time to check sorry!
> Did you still receive this error?

Click to collapse



yes still get it


----------



## Empyreal96 (Nov 14, 2021)

cooldude20000 said:


> y
> 
> yes still get it

Click to collapse



Right okies, when you next try to re-deploy, after you get the error can you run (getdulogs.exe is in IUTools/Win ADK) "getdulogs -o .\UpdLogs.cab && UpdLogd.cab" and send the imgupd.log file please?

We'll try see what failed


----------



## EP012014 (Dec 8, 2021)

What's the difference between the rs_xbox and rs_iot build?
Is there any features/bugs difference?


----------



## madwolfbad1 (Jan 16, 2022)

Empyreal96 said:


> Some here may have saw my old post with just MSM8974 cabs, here we have WPAKs for both "_16212.1000_rs_xbox_" and "_16212.1001_rs_iot_" branches!
> 
> *Don't expect some magical build, it's a very cool build to test, but not stable enough for Daily Driving. Also, this does NOT magically make WhatsApp work!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not helpful


----------



## Empyreal96 (Jan 16, 2022)

EP012014 said:


> What's the difference between the rs_xbox and rs_iot build?
> Is there any features/bugs difference?

Click to collapse



Not any differences that I have seen, both builds seem to have the same bugs stated in the docs


----------



## Empyreal96 (Jan 16, 2022)

madwolfbad1 said:


> Not helpful

Click to collapse



What about it is not helpful?


----------



## hooooossamq (Jan 17, 2022)

Empyreal96 said:


> What about it is not helpful?

Click to collapse



hi there.if i want to test this update. i must use the .xbox one or the .iot ? iam using L950XL...
edit: and what abut the battery life and performance?
and what if i want to mix some .cab files or replace them from any other update.is it possible?


----------



## Empyreal96 (Jan 17, 2022)

hooooossamq said:


> hi there.if i want to test this update. i must use the .xbox one or the .iot ? iam using L950XL...
> edit: and what abut the battery life and performance?
> and what if i want to mix some .cab files or replace them from any other update.is it possible?

Click to collapse



If you are following the guides linked you won't need to worry which version, but for reference both update tools use rs_xbox iirc

And performance don't expect luxury, as in the known issues page it's not the most stable builds

And you won't be able to mix packages from other builds, it might work between both builds posted here but I'd expect issues if you did


----------



## T2100-0 (Sep 18, 2022)

I'm a noob, what's the difference between cabs and WPAK? And Xbox?
I'd love to see this build, stuck on 15063.254.


----------

